# photo of GSD sleeping?



## gsdjoann (Dec 13, 2004)

Good morning, friends:
I am looking for a photo to illustrate a piece I am working on about dogs' sleeping patterns. If you have a photo of your GSD either stretched out asleep or curled up in a ball, I would be grateful. This would be in an e-newsletter I send out periodically as a PDF (free of charge). If you have such a photo, please send and I will be sure to credit you and your GSD. 
Thanks!
[email protected]


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

gsdjoann said:


> Good morning, friends:
> I am looking for a photo to illustrate a piece I am working on about dogs' sleeping patterns. If you have a photo of your GSD either stretched out asleep or curled up in a ball, I would be grateful. This would be in an e-newsletter I send out periodically as a PDF (free of charge). If you have such a photo, please send and I will be sure to credit you and your GSD.
> Thanks!
> [email protected]


Sent you one via email.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I sent you one of Tony when he was a puppy...


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

sent you some pictures of Dodger sleeping.


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

He is not curled up in a ball or stretched out, but he is asleep.....


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

I caught Kaiser sleeping like this when he was a few months younger..


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

sent you some pics of Buster sleeping. hope it helps.


----------



## KaiserGSDLove (Oct 21, 2010)

Lora said:


> He is not curled up in a ball or stretched out, but he is asleep.....




haha aww:wub:


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/145596-sleeping-dogs-puppies.html is a thread FULL of sleeping dogs and puppies!


----------

